# ISOM Havana Club, all hype or good stuff?



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

I am not rum snob, but I have had my share,
but given my location I have only read the "ads" for Havana Club rum from the island..
Is the rum held in highest regards like the smokes? 
or can you make a comparison to what is available here?:cb


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

From what I've read, the higher end blends are good, but not fantastic. It seems the NC rums hold the edge over the cuban variety. I'm willing to bet there aren't many people who would turn down a bottle of Zaya or Zacapa in favor of HC 7.


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not that experienced in rum, but I find the dark HC 7yr old to be a really good sipping rum.
The younger HC's are too rough, methinks.

And I also like Capt Morgan Private stock, really smooth (but I'm not sure how it's blended/flavored, HC might have less additives/flavorings and still taste great while being smooth).

I'm sure there are lots of 'better' rums out there, I just haven't tried that many yet :al

/Pac


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have had some HC7 and it does not hold a candle to my favorite rum which is Diplomaticos. Just my opinion but the HC7 is good, the dip is great.

scottie


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Havana Club is on par with Bacardi and competes at a similar price point and quality... You decide if that's something you are looking for.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

:tu:tu:cb


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I would take Zacapa and Zaya over HC :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

volfan said:


> I have had some HC7 and it does not hold a candle to my favorite rum which is Diplomaticos. Just my opinion but the HC7 is good, the dip is great.
> 
> scottie


:tpd: HC is ok, but there are far better rums out there that are much easier to obtain (if you live in the states) than HC.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

As a Canadian I can say that I think Havana Club is a solid rum. I wouldn't call it top shelf but it's not down there with Ripple either. That being said, the intriguing aspect of it that I like, is that it is aged in oak barrels (where they get oak in Cuba is beyond me) so it takes on an almost Whiskey flavour.

That's my $0.02,

Munt.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 12, 2008)

IMHO, Havana Club is reasonable, but I wouldn't put it anywhere than with the regular selections of rum. My favourite dark/amber rums at this point are Appletons (Jamaica), and Matusalem (15 year rum, I think its from Dominican Republic). While I still put Appletons in the "standard" category, Matusalem is the easiest to obtain "quality rum" for me right now. That all said, I have seen an Appletons 30 year aged rum. If I get my hands on that, I am sure my whole heirachy will be turned on its head.

The Matusalem is truly a sipping rum. While all the standard rums need mix to enjoy, even a frail palate could enjoy Matusalem on the rocks.

But, like I said, that is just MHO.

Cheers

Cyanide


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Any amber Rum from Barbados would put the CUban stuff to shame. IMHO.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I've been through a full bottle and another half a bottle, of the HC7, over the last year or so. To be honest, it doesn't do much for me! Don't get me wrong, it's not crap, it pretty good, however, there are far too many NC Rums out there that are far better and so, so much easier to get!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it's a great sipping rum. Neat or on the rocks it always enjoyable.


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

I have always enjoyed HC 7, and I also enjoy the Brugal Anejo. However, Brugal Extra Viejo blows all of them out of the water! It's great just on the rocks.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

HC7 is good but not great. I find it a little to hot for my tastes. However, there's something to be said about an authentic experience while smoking a cigar. I've never ever wished I could have a non-Cuban rum when I'm in Havana.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I've been through a full bottle and another half a bottle, of the HC7, over the last year or so. To be honest, it doesn't do much for me! Don't get me wrong, it's not crap, it pretty good, however, there are far too many NC Rums out there that are far better and so, so much easier to get!


Never tried it. Cigars are one thing,
I'm not stickin' my neck out for rum.
I'm happy with Zacapa for sipping
and Myers for mixing.


----------



## 10kmistake (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried HC while in Mexico a couple of months ago after reading many posts about how good it was. Personally for me it was good but not outstanding. For a sipping rum, Matusalem, as Cyanide mentioned is :tu


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Compared to Screech... it's da bomb.

For comparison sake...

_Screech Rum may be from Newfoundland, but it tastes like Toronto with a Detroit chaser. And somehow...against all advice...we finished the bottle. Because once the cap comes off, you realize it should never go back on. It gets dumped in one of two places: your mouth or the sink._


----------



## 10kmistake (Oct 5, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> Compared to Screech... it's da bomb.
> 
> For comparison sake...
> 
> _Screech Rum may be from Newfoundland, but it tastes like Toronto with a Detroit chaser. And somehow...against all advice...we finished the bottle. Because once the cap comes off, you realize it should never go back on. It gets dumped in one of two places: your mouth or the sink._


Wow, I have heard of Screech, from what I hear your lucky to have taste buds after..............


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by JohnnyFlake View Post
I've been through a full bottle and another half a bottle, of the HC7, over the last year or so. To be honest, it doesn't do much for me! Don't get me wrong, it's not crap, it pretty good, however, there are far too many NC Rums out there that are far better and so, so much easier to get!



Hermit said:


> Never tried it. Cigars are one thing,
> I'm not stickin' my neck out for rum.
> I'm happy with Zacapa for sipping
> and Myers for mixing.


You really don't have to! All you have to do is hook up with a BTOL who lives in Canada, that's willing to send you a bottle of HC7, either in trade or you pay him for it plus S&H. I've been lucky enough to get a couple of bottles in trade for cigars and pipe tobacco.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

HC is not worth the effort to import at all. If you want some fancy rum from Cuba, buy a pre-embargo bottle of Bacardi from Cuba. They are around...


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> HC is not worth the effort to import at all. If you want some fancy rum from Cuba, buy a pre-embargo bottle of Bacardi from Cuba. They are around...


Oh really,That is interesting:mn pre embargo.. who would have thought..


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Gone Dave said:


> Oh really,That is interesting:mn pre embargo.. who would have thought..


The bottle looks identical to Puerto Rican port embargo bottles. Distilled liquors aren't meant to age like wines, but they do change over time in the bottle as expected. Oxidation and just pure time do have effect.

I have had Cognac in the bottle over 100 years old, while delightful, is softer than a modern bottlings. The pre embargo Barcadi's I have seen were "white rum" and still clear after all these decades.


----------



## 10kmistake (Oct 5, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> The bottle looks identical to Puerto Rican port embargo bottles. Distilled liquors aren't meant to age like wines, but they do change over time in the bottle as expected. Oxidation and just pure time do have effect.
> 
> I have had Cognac in the bottle over 100 years old, while delightful, is softer than a modern bottlings. The pre embargo Barcadi's I have seen were "white rum" and still clear after all these decades.


I had the pleasure of enjoying a couple of drinks poured from a bottle of Crown Royal from the 50's a couple of years ago to celebrate the life of a loved one lost after the funeral. Probably the smoothest I have tasted. I Realize we are talking about Rum in this thread but brought back memories....


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually, I guess it's really not that far fetched..
I have a bottle of Makers Mark that I dipped on the tour 10 years ago in March.
And It looks pretty and tasty, in March I will do a tasting/review..:tu


----------



## cigarking (Jun 5, 2003)

I tried Santaiago de Cuba 11 year and found it to be a lot smoother that HC7,although the barrell proof HC aged in oak barrel's-an excellent sipping rum.

I still think Zaccappa rules, especially 30year!!:tu


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

What is the age on the HC Barrell Proof?



cigarking said:


> I tried Santaiago de Cuba 11 year and found it to be a lot smoother that HC7,although the barrell proof HC aged in oak barrel's-an excellent sipping rum.
> 
> I still think Zaccappa rules, especially 30year!!:tu


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

I lost the PM from the Canuck that was sent about this... and I cannot remember who.. if it was you PM again please:hn:mn


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the HC7 but for a really nice rum try the 15 year old.










HC has a very unique "Cuban" taste... people I know either _like it_ or _don't._ I am also a big fan of Jamaican rum (Appleton Estate is a good moderately priced rum and their 21 year old is truly wonderful) Some of the rums of Guyana and P.R. also are also outstanding. I used to drink a Guyanese rum called London Dock and it was awesome just with water.

_*Lx*_


----------



## Mick Martin (Jan 1, 2009)

The HC7 is a good solid rum and not too expensive but compared to the HC Barrel proof it's a poor rum. If I could only drink 2 rums it would be Santiago 20 year old and HC Barrel proof. Cubans make the best rum AND cigars :2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bottle aging of distilled alcohol does change over time. Some of the freshenss disappears. 

There's a bottle of congac I saw at an upcoming auction from 1850's I think with a reserve near $600.00 I have had some Cognac's from that era and they are nice, but nothing to get the check book out for...


----------

